# use clout to ....



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had one peacock passed away two days ago(bloat). Now two of my peacocks also not eating and bloat belly. I want to treat the whole tank. But there are 6 syno petricole in the tank. Can i use clout to bomb the whole tank. Or should i just treat the two with bloat?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't found anything about not using clout with them but if possible, treat the peacocks separately.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

can i use a 20 gal uncycle tank with 100% new water or use water from my cycled tank?
And can i just use new sponge filter to increased aeration and how much epsom salt should i add?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Clout is very strong and stains your aquarium silicone permanently blue. I have had great success with metronidazole which is effective, no staining and gentler on your beneficial bacteria.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Clout is better for fish already showing symptoms(bloated), so I would separate the 2 peacocks & treat them in the hospital tank with the clout regimen. You could still treat the main tank with metro, just to be safe as a preventative. Use 2 tablespoons of epsom salt per 5 gallons with the clout in the hospital tank.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

Where can i get my hand on metro fast ? Ebay or ?
And is it ok to use uncycle tank and unseeded sponge filter?
Thx


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

My lfs stocked it, should be able to get it there. You can "seed" the filter for hospital tank, but the meds will(in time)knock out your bio bacteria . I don't think the metro would knock them out as fast as clout though.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

i don't have a seeded filter for hospital tank. Clout won't arrival until next thursday. :-?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

My lfs stocks both. Don't you have an established filter in the main tank? that you could to"seed" the hospital tank? Meds will eventually kill off some of the bio bacteria, but if you're going to use the hospital tank it would still be better for the fish to "seed" it.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a wet n dry sump and a fx5 from my main tank. I don't think those will work for 20 gallons hospital tank. How about hand full of sand from my main tank?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh! :lol: I meant could you get a glob of bacteria from it possibly ? didn't know what your main tank is. Using the water from the main tank & a handful of sand will help(if you can get some meds B4 Thurs.) when moving the fish to the hosp tank since you won't be feeding during treatment.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

I moved him to a 10 gallon hospital with 5 teasponful of espom salt and one capful of metro . With two big rocks from main tank and unseeded ac70 filtr . temp set at 82.Hope he will get better.....


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

Also can i treat my main tank with metro soaked food ? How do i soak the pellet to metro?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

LKO316 said:


> I moved him to a 10 gallon hospital with 5 teasponful of espom salt and one capful of metro . With two big rocks from main tank and unseeded ac70 filtr . temp set at 82.Hope he will get better.....


Did you add any substrate in addition to the rocks? Keep an eye on ammonia levels, hopefully the rocks will be sufficient.
Good luck :wink:


LKO316 said:


> Also can i treat my main tank with metro soaked food ? How do i soak the pellet to metro?


You can add 1 measure of Metro to a small amount of water and let the pellets soak up the water, kinda tricky that they don't soak up too much and become mush.
Another way is to intentionally make the pellets into mush by soaking them with the metro/water, then crushing and mixing them together into a paste. You then freeze the paste and feed small chunks, this only works if the fish are eating well and quickly.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

if you have an fx5 filter you could get some beneficial off the large sponges for your hospital tank. A product like cycle from nutrfin or Dr. Tim's one and only might help you out as well. good luck. I had a Red Top Hongi with bloat I isolated it to a small breeder box treated the tank with melafix and fed the bloated fish mashed up peas. I also treated with kosher salt. In 3 days the fish was doing well and i moved her to another tank. The bloat was caused by stress from the other red tops.(IMO). good luck.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

I did added a filter floss from my wet n dry filter. It is underneat the two big rocks(bottom of the hospital tank). But i'm thinking may be a better ideal to stick it into my ac70 filter?
It is sound like tricky to soak the pellet :-? But i'm going to try small amount water and let the pellet soak


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Measure the appropriate dose of metronidazole for the whole tank and swish in a small dixie cup. Add food for one feed for the tank. Wait a few seconds...walk from kitchen to tank for me. :lol:

If pellet does not remain intact, fish is not going to get the medicine. Just a little absorbtion...water in dixie cup should be just slightly brown. Dump the whole mess in the tank. Eaters will get the food. Non-eaters will still get the med from the water.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well,he passed away last night. Now i lost 3 fish in 3 days b/c of bloat. I think this is contagious. 
I'm going to continue feed my main tank with soak metro. Hopefully :-? no more victim .


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't know if you still have a problem or not but pure metronidazole is hard to find locally for me also. A very effective and cheaper route is to buy jungle "hole n head guard" . One of the main ingredients is metronidazole. My LFS turned me onto it as a bloat treatment. Works very well and almost every store has it.

http://images.nitrosell.com/product_ima ... 20HEAD.jpg


----------

